
Show HN: Problem Pad – Discover Problems That Need Solving - harbind
I&#x27;m Harbind, creator of Problem Pad, a community to discover, share and discuss problems being faced by creators, businesses or consumers and riff on ideas to try and solve them.  (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.problempad.com)<p>It&#x27;s an open blog-style platform where anyone can submit problems they&#x27;re facing or have observed and build on ideas in the comments.<p>My main motivation for creating this was to force myself to find problems being faced by real people in order to come up with creative ideas that actually solve a problem.<p>As a developer I&#x27;ve been guilty of SISP (solution in search of a problem) where I build out an idea but it was never actually serving a real problem so it would just end up getting scrapped.<p>With this project I hope to prevent myself and others from falling into that trap by focusing on finding and solving problems that people are actually facing.<p>My hope is that Problem Pad gives some ideas and inspiration to others who are looking to create.<p>Please let me know what you think about the project and if you feel you could get value out of it please sign up or subscribe to the newsletter!<p>Thank you!
======
anon1094
[https://problempad.com/](https://problempad.com/)

I like the idea. There's definitely a yearning for ready-for-you ideas in the
market.

I could see this becoming viable if it became a newsletter that delivered the
problems / ideas to that person's inbox rather than a social network that
relied on user-generated submissions. Or, if it became a
StartStory/IndieHackers-style interview site that interviewed founders on how
they originally landed on the problem for their business. Thee only question
is, how do you monetize?

There's Trends by Hustle. You could charge for insider information on
industries and that could be gotten if it was an interview style website and
continually kept in touch with founders. E.g. patreon style videos that went
out to subscribers two weeks earlier for information on an industry.

Either way, this looks great, and I wish you the best of luck in building this
out further.

Cheers, Derick

